# USB PC Camer driver needed



## Ricky (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello..

Unfortunately, I have no more cd of the webcam I have,
I have similar webcam..

*cgi.ebay.in/Intex-Night-Vision-Web...QQihZ006QQcategoryZ133146QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

night vision + with microphone.

If anyone has similar then plz let me know, send it via any free uploading service .


----------



## aquamatrix (Nov 15, 2006)

why dont you just google it


----------



## Ricky (Nov 15, 2006)

buddy.. after doing lots of googleing .. I m here.
.. had installed 4-5 drivers .. not yet a success.
__________
Well.. still looking..

found this.. ---> *www.intextechnologies.com/download.asp
if it worked then will let ppl know..
else if still anyone has same.. send me driver


----------



## lajs (Nov 23, 2006)

did u buy intex pc camera night version .....1OOK 

i am getting suc ed up with it ...
its useless ...no driver is working in my XP system 

please soem one help me tooo...


----------



## Ricky (Nov 30, 2006)

Well.. 
I think this one will work for sure for you.. 

*www.MegaShare.com/80369


----------



## lajs (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks ,.....i wll try it and tell u
__________
hey even this driver is not workign properly with the webcam ...

i hate intex 

it suxxx..

did u try it ...was it a positive result !!


----------



## Ricky (Dec 7, 2006)

Ha its working and btw, it was provided with INTEX itself !
__________
Arre! 
Seems many ppl  are in need of driver. ..
its been downloaded 13 times already !


----------



## Ricky (Dec 14, 2006)

If that wont work .
Try .. *www.megashare.com/84756


----------



## Ricky (Dec 25, 2006)

That one worked with such camera.. !


----------



## Black Joker (Jun 10, 2007)

could some1 re-upload it to me plz


----------

